#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  عصفور الشعر علي كرسي التعارف

## boukybouky

[frame="2 80"]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوتي في الله اعضاء ومشرفي ابناء مصر يسرني اليوم ان اعلن عن خبر جميل الا وهو جلوس عضو من أبناء مصر " عصفور الشعر " علي كرسي التعارف وهو الحمد لله قد وافق علي ذلك بكامل اردته     ::   يعني مفيش اي ضغط عليه ولا حاجة وده معناه انه ذو صدر رحب وسوف يتقبل جميع الاسئلة التي سوف تعرض عليه من قبل الاعضاء والمشرفين


اخوتي ارجو منكم عدم الاكثار من الاسئلة والا يزيد عدد الاسئلة في كل مشاركة عن 5 اسئلة حتي يتسني لعصفور الشعر ان يجيب عليها كلها ونعطي لغيرنا ايضا المجال لذلك واطلب منكم ايضل عدم وجود احاديث جانبية في الموضوع بمعني ان يقتصر الموضوع علي توجيه الاسئلة لعصفور الشعر  ويقوم عصفور الشعر بالرد عليها وذلك للحفاظ علي رونق الموضوع وجماله وعدم خروج الموضوع عن الهدف الاساسي له


اتفضل يا عصفور الشعر علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لك ان تجاوب علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما تردش عليه وتجاهله تماما بس ما تزودهاش اوي وما تردش علي كل الاسئلة  وتقول لا تعليق    ::  [/frame]

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم عصفور الشعر 

هنبدأ بدايتنا التقليدية و هي البطاقة الشخصية:

الإسم 

تاريخ الميلاد

الجنسية

المهنة

الحالة الإجتماعية

محل الإقامة

2- ما سبب إختيارك لإسم عصفور الشعر؟ 

3- بيت شعر تحب أن تبدأ به معنا هذا الأسبوع ..فما هو ؟

كفاية كده دلوقتي و إن شاء الله لي عودة

دمت بكل خير .............

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اتفضل يا عصفور الشعر علي الجلوس علي كرسي التعارف ومده الجلوس هي اسبوع ان شاء الله سوف تبدا من اليوم الي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل ان شاء الله ويمكن لك ان تجاوب علي جميع الاسئلة واللي مش عجبك ما تردش عليه وتجاهله تماما بس ما تزودهاش اوي وما تردش علي كل الاسئلة وتقول لا تعليق  
> 
> drawFrame()


 
*بسمك اللهم أبدأ*

*حقيقة كم يسعدنى ويشرفنى أن أخلف تلك الزمرة الجميله التى سبقتنى فى الجلوس على هذا الكرسى البواح * 


*وأشكر  كل رشحونى للجلوس ها هنا من صميم قلبى وعلى رأسهم الاخت الكريم ((بوكى بوكى))* 



*وأعدكم بالصراحة المطلقه .. والاجابه بطريقة التداعى الحر ..والقلب المفتوح .. مع توخى الحذر.. كل الحذر ..أن تثير صراحتى... حفيظة أحد من الاعضاء الكرام* 


*ولن أتجاهل أى اسئله بأذن الله .. فقط أتمنى الاسئله ان تكون مباشره .. حتى تكون اجابتى أكثر وضوحا ..ودقه للسائلين ((يعنى بلاش أسئلة اللف والدوران والتى تحتمل أكثر من اجابه ))*


*والان على بركة الله ..أمضى ...بأرادتى ..نحو كرسى التعارف .. لأجلس عليه .. و .. أبوح* 


*خوكم وضيفكم لمدة أسبوع* 

*تووت*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

*أهلااااا محمود
 * 
إختيار جميل جدا يا بوكى
فعصفور الشعر من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى شعبية
ومحبوب جدا من الجميع
وأنا أولهم
*
أسئلتى هى:
1-من هو شاعرك المفضل؟
2-ما هو أكثر موضوع لك كتبته فى المنتدى وتعتز به
3-ما هو أكثر موضوع لغيرك قرأته وأعجبك كثيرا
4-ما إسم آخر كتاب قرأته
5-هل هناك حكمة تجد نفسك دائما ترددها وما هى؟*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

بسم الله توكلت على الله 


الاجابات على أسئله الاخت الكريمه *((بوكى بوكى))*



الإسم : *محمود المرغلى 
*
تاريخ الميلاد :* 20-4-1976
*
الجنسية :* مسلم ولد بمصر
*
المهنة  :* موظف بأحدى شركات صيانة القطارات بانجلترا .. وكذلك ((صحفى  حر هاوى)) بمنتدى أبناء مصر*

الحالة الإجتماعية : *أسعى لتكملة نصف دينى
*
محل الإقامة :* مدينة نيوكاسل بالشمال الانجليزى 
*
2- ما سبب إختيارك لإسم عصفور الشعر؟ 

*أخترت لقب عصفور .. لأن أكبر حلم يسيطر على كيانى ..منذ نعومة أظافرى.. هو حلم الطيران والسمو والرقى ..سواء فى يقظتى ..أو فى منامى ..روحى دائما ما تتوق الى الانطلاق .. والارتفاع .. والتحليق فى أجواء خياليه رومانسيه .. بعيدا عن الأرض .. وأهل الأرض ..وقد قرنت لقب عصفور بالشعر ... لأننى أهوى ..كتابة الشعر .. والأدب بصفة عامه... بكافة أشكاله.. وسأظل هاويا للشعر .... محبا له ... سأظل دائما.. عصفور الشعر ((توت))* 

3- بيت شعر تحب أن تبدأ به معنا هذا الأسبوع ..فما هو ؟

أبدأ ببيت خطر ببالى حالا وهو من  أشعار ابراهيم ناجى من قصيدة الاطلال التى شدت بها أم كلثوم


*((يا حبيبى... كل شيئا... بقضاء ... ما بأيدينا.... خلقنا... تعساء))*




أتمنى أن أكون قد وفقت فى اجاباتى .. وأنتظر بكل شغف أسئلة الاعضاء الكرام ::

----------


## nour2005

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اختيار موفق بوكي بوكي 
اهلا بك اخ محمود على كرسي التعارف
اما انا فاسئلتي عددها قليل الا وهي :
هل يعجبك شعر الشاعر المرحوم نزار قباني ولماذا ؟
لماذا اخترت شخصية او اسم توت عنخ امون لتقرنه باسمك
تحيتي اخ محمود لك وجزيل شكري لاجاباتك سلفا


تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق وتحقيق امالك

 ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

* و الله وجالك اليوم اللي تقعد فيه ع الكرسي يا ابو حنفي ..   

أشوف شغلي بقى ..   

س1 : كيف كانت بداية إنتقالك من مصر إلي إنجلترا ؟
( طلب هجره - أم دعوه للإقامه - و للا غيرها ) ؟

س2 : أكتر حاجه بتفتقدها في غربتك إيه ( مادياً و معنوياً )
 كأشخاص أو أماكن .. أو مشاعر معينه ؟

س3 :  ما هو الهدف من خلا سفرك للخارج ؟
 و هل حققت و لو هدف من أهدافك منها ؟

س4 : مين أكتر إنسان أو أكتر حاجه بتهون عليك غربتك ؟

س5 و الأخير :  إيه اللي بتحلم تحققه في مستقبلك أو طموحاتك ؟
( وظيفياً - اسرياً - علمياً ) ؟

إنتهت الأسئله ..  
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و التوفيق ..   

*

.

----------


## Dragon Shadow

عصفور الشعر ((توت))

شعرت أنني أعرفه منذ زمن بعيد قبل أن يلتقي أحدنا الآخر بأى مشاركه , عرفته أثناء تجوالي وقبل أن ابدأ الحديث ، عرفته وكأنني أعرفه منذ زمن وأنه كان معي ليلة أمس وسهرنا معاً .... 

أحببت عصفور الشعر وتأدبه بالحديث وحبه للسلام والهدوء والبعد عن المشاحنات التي لاطائل منها ...

 ::  

حضرت هنا عزيزي محمود لتسجيل حضوري بموضوعك وكتابة هذه الكلمات البسيطة ...
وإن خطر بذهني أى سؤال أو أكثر سأعود لأعرفه منك وأعرف أنك ستجيبني بصدق ..

أمنياتي القلبلية الخالصة بالتوفيق وتحقيق ماتصبو إليه  ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *أهلااااا محمود*
> * * 
> إختيار جميل جدا يا بوكى
> فعصفور الشعر من أكثر أعضاء المنتدى شعبية
> ومحبوب جدا من الجميع
> وأنا أولهم
> *
> *


*أهلا ومرحبا بك أخى الكريم ((أحمد ناصر)) * 

*أصدقك القول أخى الكريم .. فقد كان اختيارى ...للجلوس على كرسى التعارف.. بالنسبة لى ...مفاجأه مذهله ..وساره للغايه .. خاصة أنه اختيار ..جاء فى توقيت مناسب جدا.. وكأنه منحه من السماء.. فقد مررت بأزمه عابره وعصيبه ..وكنت أحتاج فعلا ..أن  ألتحم بأخوتى.. من أعضاء المنتدى الكرام .. فما أحلى الاحتواء ..عندما يصيبك مكروه.. أو  بلاء* 

*ولا أفوت هذه الفرصه ..كى أبثك أنا أيضا.. أشواقى وحبى ... فأنا والله أحبك فى الله .. حب يغلفه   الألفة والمودة والاحترام * 

*والان حان وقت الاجابه على أسئلة الاخ الكريم ((أحمد ناصر))*



*1-من هو شاعرك المفضل؟*

*شاعرى المفضل بيرم التونسى ... صلاح جاهين .. مرسى جميل عزيز*


*2-ما هو أكثر موضوع لك كتبته فى المنتدى وتعتز به*

*حقيقة ..أنا مقل للغايه فى نشر مواضيع بالمنتدى .. ومغرم أكثر بمشاركة الاخرين موضوعاتهم .. ولكن لا يمنع هذا ..أنه هناك بعضا من المواضيع التى كتبتها أعتز بها  .. ومن هذه المواضيع ... موضوع بعنوان ((ماذا تعرف عن نكسة يونيو 67)) وقد نشر بقاعة السياسه .. وقام الاخ الكريم عاطف هلال ..مشكورا ..بتثبيته لفتره .. وقد شهد الموضوع مشاركة صفوه ونخبه من الاعضاء المتميزين بالمنتدى ..ذوى الرأى والفكر والعلم .. والحمد لله فقد وفقنى الله.. بدرجه مرضية... فى ادارة دفة المداخلات بما يليق  بمستوى من شرفونى بالكتابه فيه*
*وذاك رابط بالموضوع لمن يحب الاطلاع عليه*
*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=32306*


*3-ما هو أكثر موضوع لغيرك قرأته وأعجبك كثيرا*

*مواضيع كثيرة جدا للحق .. ولكن ما يحضرنى الأن أنفالية  أنفال الاخيره ((زوايا)) .. وحقيقة أنا شغوف ومولع بأى شئ تكتبه الاخت الكريمه أنفال  .. وأيضا من المواضيع التى قرأتها وأعجبتنى مؤخرا .. موضوع ((الموت صديقى )) للأخت الكريمه أوشا .. فقد بهرتنى فكرة الموضوع .. وبهرنى أكثر أسلوبها الأدبى الأخاذ الذى فاجئنا جميعا .. وأيضا تعجبنى جدا كتابات الاخ الكريم ((دراجون شادو ))dragon shadow .. وأعجبتنى جدا مداخلته فى موضوع  عن الفشل للاخ الكريم ((اسكندريه)) وقد نشر منذ يومين*

*ولكن على رأس هذه المواضيع .. تأتى رائعة  أنفال ((راهبة المحراب)) ليكون أكثر موضوع قراته وأعجبنى*



*4-ما إسم آخر كتاب قرأته*

*أينشتين والنسبيه لمصطفى محمود* 


*5-هل هناك حكمة تجد نفسك دائما ترددها وما هى؟*


*نعم ..ولكنها  ليست حكمه بالمعنى المتعارف عليه ..هى  جمله اقتبستها من نص مسرحى.. كنت اقوم بالتمثيل فيه منذ خمس سنوات* 

*وهذه الجمله تقول (( اللعنة لا تصيب الا العقلاء))*


*وهناك حكمه عامية دارجه.. أؤمن بها تماما.. ودائما أرددها.. وهى ((متستعجبش .. متستغربش))*


*وهناك أيضا.. مقوله جميله ..وحكيمه ..وذات بعد فلسفى عميق ...من فيلم ماتريكس..أؤمن بها ..وقد قيلت على لسان أحد أبطال الفيلم وهى ((كل منا .. عميل محتمل))*




شكرا لك أخى الكريم ((أحمد ناصر)) على أسئلتك التى استمتعت بها .. وعلى مشاعرك الطيبه نحوى .. وربنا يديم أواصر المحبه بيننا ::  


خوك 

توووت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اختيار موفق بوكي بوكي 
> اهلا بك اخ محمود على كرسي التعارف
> 
> 
> 
> تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتوفيق وتحقيق امالك


وعليكم السلام  ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أهلا بالاخت الكريمة نور .. غاليتى .. وغالية أعضاء المنتدى جميعا  ::  .. صاحبة أكثر المواضيع شعبيه .. منذ بدء المنتدى... *((حبايبى فضفضوا))* ::  


أتشرف بوجودك . ويسعدنى أن أتلقى..  فى لهفة .. أسئلتك .. لأجيب عليها .. بكل أمانة وصدق ::  



والأن  مع الاجابه على أسئلة الاخت الكريمه *..((نور))*



*هل يعجبك شعر الشاعر المرحوم نزار قباني ولماذا ؟*

*يعجبنى الشعر ((المتأدب)) لنزار قبانى كثيرا ..فالموسيقى الشعريه.. دائما ما تفيض على جنبات أبياته ... أحب اهتمامه الشديد بالمراءه  فى قصائده ... أنه يدللها كما تحب أن تدلل .. يمنحها الكلام كما تحب أن تسمع ...يرضيها ويشبعها .. عاطفيا ووجدانيا .. وأنثويا .. . ولعل هذا يتضح فى النجاح الساحق لكاظم الساهر .. عندما بدا يتغنى بكلمات أغانيه .... رغم ان كاظم يغنى منذ بدايات الثمانينات .. ولكنه لم يشتهر .. ولم يصبح المطرب المفضل للنساء .. الا بعد أن صدق على ألحانه.. ختم أغانى نزار قبانى ...*

*تعجبنى ايضا قصائده التى غناها عبد الحليم وعلى رأسها ((قارئة الفنجان .. ورساله من تحت الماء))*

*((اشتقت اليك .. فعلمنى .. ألا اشتاق ... علمنى كيف اقص جذور هواك من الاعماااااق))*


*((الموج الازرق فى عينيك .. ينادينى نحو الاعمق .. وانا ما عندى تجربة ... فى الحب وما عندى زورق))*

*ولكن فى نفس الوقت أجدنى أخجل ((حتى وأنا بينى وبين نفسى )) عندما أصادف بعضا من كتاباته الجريئه جدا .. والتى تجاوزت الحدود.. بكل ألوانها الحمراء والخضراء والصفراء والسوداءة ... وحقيقة فأنا  أنفر من هذه النوعيه من الاشعار ...*

*خلاصة القول....*

*أنا أعشق أشعار نزار(( المحتشمه .. الرومانسية .. الحالمه)) .. ولا أرتكب خطيئة قراءة  أشعاره (( السافرة .. المتبرجة .. العاريه))*



*لماذا اخترت شخصية او اسم توت عنخ امون لتقرنه باسمك*


*حدث هذا  منذ  سبع سنوات تقريبا .. عام 1998  وهو العام الذى بدات فيه الولوج الى عالم الانترنت .. وعندما فكرت فى عمل بريد الكترونى .. بحثت عن الاسم المناسب الذى تظهر فيه شخصيتى وهويتى للاخرين  من كل انحاء العالم .. وكان اختيارى  للملك الاشهر على مستوى العالم ((توت عنخ أمون)) فهو ملك مصرى فرعونى .. وانا مصرى  وملامحى فعلا فرعونيه كما أكد لى الكثير من أقرانى وبعضا من دكاترة الكليه .. لذك اخترت هذا الاسم مع اختصاره للتخفيف الى توت أمون* 
*ثم أختصرته بالمنتدى الى توت * 



أتمنى أن اكون وفقت فى الاجابه على أسئلتك أختى الكريمه ((نور).. كما كنت تحبين وتتمنى  ... وكم سعدت بتواجدك هنا .. وربنا يبارك فيكى وفى أسرتك .. ويسعد أيامكم .. وينورها بالفرحه والبهجه والحب ::  


خوكى 
توووت ::

----------


## حتة سكرة

هاي  يا  أستاذ  محمود  عامل  أية

لية سؤال صغير  قد كدة 

أية الحاجة الي ديما ً بتخوفك  وبتحاول  تهرب  منها  ؟؟

ومش عوزا  أجابة  دبلوماسية                 عاوزة   أجابة  بجد     ممكن

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أهلا أخي العصفور المغرد في عالم الجمال


*أهلا وسهلا بك أستاذى المبجل .. مشرف قاعة الصالوب الادبى ..((أ سيد سليم العربى ))  * 

*حقيقى كم أنا سعيد بتواجد حضرتك .. ومداخلتك شرف لى ما بعده شرف* 

*والان اسمح لى أن أنتقل سريعا الى سؤال حضرتك للاجابه عليه*


*والان مع الاجابه على سؤال الاخ الكريم الاستاذ   ((سيد سليم العربى ))*


*السؤال : هل كونت مجموعة من الأصدقاء في غربتك هذه وعرفتهم بقيمنا وادبنا من خلال منتدانا هذا ؟*


*حقيقة .. وكما ذكرت سابقا .. فأنا متحفظ هنا للغايه فى علاقتى بالاخرين .. سواء كانوا من أبناء البلد الاصليين .. أو من المغتربين أمثالى ... حتى أقاربى هنا .. ((ومنهم من يحمل الجنسيه البريطانيه))  .. علاقتى بهم محدوده نوعا ما .. ولا تتعدى الزيارات فى المناسبات ..وفى أضيق الحدود .. قد يعطى هذا انطباعا عن أننى غير اجتماعى .. ولكن هذا غير صحيح بالمره .. فأنا فى مصر أنسان اخر  .. ولكن ما يدفعنى ((للتقوقع )) هكذا .. أسباب كثيره يطول شرحها .. ولكنه  تقوقع حميد يحمينى من فى الانغماس فى هذا المجتمع  ...*

* ولكن من ناحية أخرى لا يمنعنى تحفظى هذا  من وجود علاقات ((انسانيه)) طيبه للغايه بينى وبين زملائى بعملى ((وكلهم تقريبا انجليز)) ... وحقيقة فهم يتوددون الى كثيرا ..  ويدعونى دائما للخروج معهم فى العطلات .. سواء بالذهاب ل لعب البولينج او البلياردو أو حتى الجولف .. ولكنى صراحة اعتذر دائما ... وفى نفس الوقت فأنا أتحدث معهم بالطبع عن حضارتنا وقيمنا وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا .. وكم صححت للكثيرين مفاهيم خاطئه كانوا يتصورونها عن مصر .. فهم  ((معظمهم))يعتقدون ان مصر مجرد رمال وصحراء وجمال .. وأناس لا يلبسون غير العمه والجلابيه !!!!!*

*هذه كانت فكره عامه عن  المدى الذى وصلت اليه علاقاتى الانسانيه بأنجلترا.. أتمنى أن تكون اجابتى وافيه شافيه*


*وشكرا لك اخى الكريم على تلك الزياره العزيزه التى أبهجتنى كثيرا* 




*خووك*


*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *سلام عليكم يا محمود ... * 
> 
> *معلش أنا جيت متأخر ... بس قلت آجي بعد الزحمة .. *




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  .. عبد الرحمن أخويا   الغالى * 


*  بالاحضان بالاحضان بالاحضاااااااان * 

*  بالاحضان يا عبدو يا خويا بالاحضان * 

*معلش يا عبد الرحمن أنت مينفعش معاك ترحيب رسمى  ..  أنت تتاخد بالحضن على طووول* 





> *انت جاي مصر إمتى ..؟؟*





*بص يا سيدى .. انا ان شاء الله بعد اسبوعين بالضبط رايح فرنسا  لمدة يومين( تحديدا ديزنى لاند عشان عقدة العوده الى الطفوله اللى عندى تتفك )) .. وبعد كده من فرنسا.. سأعرج على أسبانيا ... للأستجمام أسبوع فى أحد المنتجعات (( أريح اعصابى شويه بعيدا عن  دوشة القطارات والسهر طول الليل مطحون فى الشغل  ))  .. بعد رجوعى بقى وده حيكون قبل رمضان بحوالى 3 ايام .. حبدأ أضع خطتى لزيارة مصر .. يعنى على حسب التساهيل .. انا بتمنى والله شهرين .. بس شكلى مش حعرف اخداجازه غير شهر بس ودا مش كفايه   لأن انا أهلى  حبايبى وصحابى  كثيرررررررررر فى مصر .. وممكن تقول أقرب وقت ممكن أنزل فيه هو العشره الاواخر من رمضان .. ولو حصلت ظروف صعبه  فى الشغل وتعذر أنى اخد الاجازه بدون مرتي .. يبقى ان شاء الله على شهر يناير القادم .واهو بالمره نتابع كاس أمم  افريقيا لكرة القدم فى مصر*




> *عشان عايزين نعملك حفلة .. ولقاء كده لما ترجع بإذن الله ...*
> *حتى تشوف أعضاء المنتدى.*
> 
> *يا إما انت تستضيفنا في بورسعيد ... * 
> 
> *ربنا يوفقك و بأتمنى لك كل خير .....*




*على فكره دى أمنيتى برضه والله يا عبده  ... والبركه فيك بقى تنسق العمليه دى .. ونتقابل فى مصر وفى بورسعيد كمان .. وأهى فرصه عشان اللى ما زرش بورسعيد يشوف أد ايه البلد دى من أجمل بلدان مصر .. وأهى فرصه ناكل عيش ورز وسلاطه وسمك بورى وسيبيا وجمبرى سوا * 

*ربنا يبارك فيك يا عبد الرحمن . والله انا مهما حتكلم مش حقدر أوصفلك انا حبيتك أد ايه حتى من قبل ما نتقابل .. وانا واثق اننا لما حنتقابل كلنا .. مش حتحسوا ابدا انى غريب عنكم .. ولا أنتم غرباء عنى .. وربنا يديم أواصر المحبه فى الله بيننا دائما * 





> *شوف يا سيدي أنا عايز أسألك ........ إيه ..؟ * 
> 
> *أيوة .. * 
> 
> 
> *أنا كنت عايز أسألك إذا كنت بتدرس في بريطانيا ولا لأ ..؟؟ وهل ممكن تفكر في الدراسة جنب عملك في انجلترا .. ولا صعبة*




*انا كنت عاقد العزم انى أدرس بجانب عملى اول ما وصلت هنا من حوالى سنه .. بس لاقيت العمليه دى صعبه جدا على .. خصوصا انى فى بداية حياتى هنا كنت ب أجد صعوبه رهيبه فى فهم اللكنه اللى بيتحدث بيها الناس هنا  ((الجوردى.. ودى لهجه زى  اللهجه الصعيدى عندنا كده))...  بيضغموا الحروف فى بعضها  وبينطقوها بسرعه رهيبه . وانا اساسا لغتى  الانجليزيه معقوله .. ولما كنت فى مصر كنت بشتغل مع اجانب ومكنتش عندى مشاكل كبيره فى حتة الفهم .. لكن اصدمت بالمشكله دى فى اول حياتى هنا.. عشان كده قررت انى أركز فى العمل مع اعطاء نفسى فرصه أتأقلم مع اللهجه دى .. عشان بعد كده لما أجى ادرس .. اقدر أستوعب المحاضرات والكورسات بسهوله ..*
* وأنا حاليا بفكر جديا انى ابدأ ادرس ...لكن التطبيق حيكون بعد عودتى من مصر ان شاء الله ((دا اذا اساسا أهلى فى مصر سابونى أرجع ومدبسونيش فى جوازه  )) ..بس انا طبعا حضطر انى أشتغل ساعات عمل أقل عشان اقدر أواظب على دراستى .. وحاليا انا عايز أدرس اللغة الانجليزيه .. بجانب انى ح أسعى أن شاء الله للحصول على الرخصه الدوليه للتعامل مع الكمبيوتر ((بتاعة اليونسكو)) ..واحتمال كبير أدرس كورس برمجة صفحات ويب*





> *وإن شاء الله ترجع لنا بالسلامة ... *




*الله يسلمك .. يا أخويا اللى مش من أمى وأبويا  * 



*خووك* 


*توت*

----------


## سـلـوى

*انا اسفة جدااااااااااااااااااااا * 

*ممكن ادخل؟؟* 

*بجد غصبن عنى عدم دخولى*

*و بجد يا محمود انت تستحق كل خير*

*فاصبحت لك مكانة فى المنتدى و قلوب الجميع*
*ربنا يحفظك و يحميك و يقوى ايمانك دائما* 

*و بارك الله فيك على اجاباتك الرااااااااااااااائعة جدا*
*ما شاء الله عليك بجد*


*وانا مش بحب اسال كفاية عليك اللى جرى ههههههه*

* انا بحب اشجع بس*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *هاي يا عصفور الشعر* 
> 
> 
> 
> *صح كدة مغلطش المرة دي * 
> 
> *عامل أية يارب تكون بخير*
> 
> *ميرسي على أجابتك على سؤالي وأسمحلي أقولك أنك* 
> ...


*هاى يا ((حتة سكره)) ... مغلطيش المره دى * 


*شكرا على كلامك الجميل ...ووصفك ليا بأنى فنان فى الرد على الاسئله* 


*وكماااان دبلوماسى  ... أهو بحاول يا سكره والله.. أنى أقول رأيى بصراحه ومنطقيه وموضوعيه ... بطريقه متزعلش حد منى .. ((ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك))*


*أشكرك يا ((حتة سكره)) ياللى كلامك بينقط عسل على اهتمامك بمتابعة الموضوع ... وربنا يقدرنى دايما على ارضاء جميع الاطراف .. بدون الاخلال بالحق* 


*خوكى* 

*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *على الرغم من دخولى متأخرى الا ااننى قرأت اغلب الاسئلة*
> *وما شاء الله اسئلة رائعة وفرصة جميلة للتعرف عليك يا توت*
> *انا هستمر فى متابعة الاسئلة ولو خطر لى اى سؤال هسأل فورا*
> *بس بشكر بوكى بوكى على اختيارها وبشكرك اخى الكريم على صراحتك واجاباتك*


 
*الاخت الغاليه .. بنت بلدى .. أحد ممثلى بورسعيد فى المنتدى .. ((بسمة أمل))*

*يسعدنى ويشرفنى ويثلج صدرى أن تشاركينى هنا بتلك المداخله الطيبه  ... وهى فعلا فرصه جميله لكى يتعارف الاعضاء بعضهم على بعض .. والحمد لله أن وفقنى فى الاجابه عل الاسئله بهذا الشكل الذى يرضيكم ويلقى قبولكم* 


*وأى سؤال يخطر على بالك .. لا تترددى فى طرحه على يا بسمه .. وسأجيبك عليه باذن الله ((( ويا سلام لو سؤال له علاقه ببورسعيد يبقى شئ جميييل ))*


*وطبعا مهما حنشكر فى العضوه الكريمه بوكى بوكى .. وكذلك قمر الليل .. مش حنوفيهم حقهم  على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من رائع* 


*وسلميلى على بورسعيد ..والسلام امانه يا ((بسمة امل ))* 


*خوكى* 


*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> مرة ثانية أقرأ ردك
> ومرة ثانية أبكي وانا أبحث بين حروف اللغة الثمانية والعشرين عما يمكن أن يكون كلمات تفي بشعوري نحو وصفك لوفاة أختك 
> خوي توت 
> شكرا لك على وصفك الجميل لأسلوبي وأعدك قريبا ببقية حديثي عن الموت صديقي وستجد به سبب انه صديقي ولماذا أسميته كذلك


*عارفه يا أوشا .. حتستغربى لما اقولك انى برضه عيونى بتدمع لما بقرأ  الجزء بتاع أختى لمياء الله يرحمها .. وكأن واحد تانى اللى كتبه... هو فعلا مقطع مؤثر جدا خصوصا الجزء اللى بشرح فيه ذكرياتى معاها ..*


*انا فى انتظار باقى حديثك عن الموت بشغف .. ويمكن كمان لما أخلص من  موضوع كرسى التعارف  أشارك كمان فى موضوعك بمداخله حول تجربتى الخاصه مع الموت.. وتعرضى لمرات كثيره للموت .. ونجاتى منه بأعجوبه فى كل مره*

*وفى أخر مداخلتى  بدعيلك يا أوشا أن ربنا يسترها معاكى انتى واسرتك ويحميكوا من اى أعاصير أو كوارث طبيعيه ...*

*أمين يا  رب العالمين*


*أخوكى توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> هاي يا أستاذ محمود عامل أية





هاى يا سكره .. انا بخير والحمد لله ::  





> لية سؤال صغير قد كدة


 
بس كده غاليه والطلب رخيص ::  







> أية الحاجة الي ديما ً بتخوفك وبتحاول تهرب منها ؟؟


يعنى كذا حاجه يا سكره :Frown:  

ذكريات أليمه مريت بيها  على مدار حياتى اثرت بالسلب على شخصيتى ... وخلقت جوايا عقد نفسيه ... تخلصت من بعضها .ولسه بحاول مع الباقى ::  ... بحاول دايما أهرب من الذكريات.. دى لانى بخاف تتكرر تانى

من الذكريات دى 


 أخطاء ارتكبتها .. أخطاء ساذجه .. ندمت كثير انى وقعت فيها .. بس اللى يشفعلى امام نفسى انى كنت وقتها فى مرحلة انعدام وزن ... وطور تكوين شخصيتى  .. 


تجربه عاطفيه فاشله .. أخرتنى حوالى 3 سنوات .. لحد ما وقفت على رجلى تانى .. وبدأت من أول وجديد أعيش الحياه





> ومش عوزا أجابة دبلوماسية عاوزة أجابة بجد ممكن


 
أتمنى تكونى اجابتى المره دى بجد.. ومن غير الدبلوماسيه اللى اكتشفت  انها ضايقتك ::   .. معلش يا ((حتة سكره)) انتى بتسألينى اسئله صعبه أوى .. ومحتاجه كتاب  عشان أجاوب عليها .. لأنى انا فى حياتى حكايات كثيره لا تنتهى .. وكم هائل من التجارب والخبرات صعب تتصوريه




لكى منى كل الود وباقة ورد ::  


خوكى 

توت ::

----------


## فرعونى

*مرحب استاذ محمود*
*عندى سؤال واحد بس علشان انتا اتهريت اسئلة*
*الغربة عملت فى مشاعرك ايه ؟*

----------


## حنـــــان

أنا رجعت بعد تفكير كتييير وعذاب عشان أسألك السؤالين دول... يارب بس الاسبوع مايكونش خلص...

لو تقدر تغير حاجة في نفسك... أو فكرك... أو تصرفاتك... تغير ايه؟
طب ايه أكتر حاجة بتعجبك أو مريحاك في نفسك... وفكرك... وتصرفاتك؟

الانجليز بياكلوا في مواعيد غريبة قوي يا اخي... الغدا 12 الظهر والعشا على 7 مش كده... بتاكل في مواعيدهم ولا لسه ماشي على نظام مصر؟ غدا 4 العصر وعشا بقى 9 10 11 12 1 كله يمشي!

لو جا في بالي حاجة تانية حارج  ::

----------


## حتة سكرة

*أستاذ محمود**أنت شخصية جميلة فعلاً    * *وأنا سعيدة أني أتعرفت عليك*

----------


## ديدي

خوى محمود ماشاء الله عليك
اجاباتك وافيه جدااا
ان شاء الله تقدر تحقق كل احلامك واكتر 
اشكرك وما زلت معكم للمتابعه
تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *انا اسفة جدااااااااااااااااااااا *




*ليه كدا بس .. خير يا سلوى .. مفيش بينت الاخوات أسف * 







> *ممكن ادخل؟؟*


 
*يا سلام .. معقوله .. صاحبة البيت تستاذن فى الدخول  ... انتى تشرفينى والله خيتى  سلوى فى اى وقت* 





> *بجد غصبن عنى عدم دخولى*


*ايه ده .. يعنى ايه .. هو فيه حد مانعك من الدخول هنا* 


** 



** 


** 


*متتخضيش كده أنا بهزر معاكى بس* 






> *و بجد يا محمود انت تستحق كل خير*
> 
> *فاصبحت لك مكانة فى المنتدى و قلوب الجميع*


 
*الحمد لله يا سلوى .. وربنا يقدرنى وأحافظ على المكانه دى  ..وفى نفس الوقت ياريت محدش فى يوم يزعل منى.. على رأى معين قلته سعيا وراء الحق  .. أو غلطه غلطتها بدون قصد  .. انا مهما كان برضه بشر .. ومش ملاك ..  صح يا سلوى * 




> *ربنا يحفظك و يحميك و يقوى ايمانك دائما* 
> 
> *و بارك الله فيك على اجاباتك الرااااااااااااااائعة جدا*
> *ما شاء الله عليك بجد*


 
*أكثر شئ بيميزك يا سلوى فى المنتدى ...هى دعواتك اللى من القلب للجميع دون استثناء .. ودا ان دل .. فيدل على صفاء ونقاء سريرتك .. وطيبة أصلك ومعدنك* 






> *وانا مش بحب اسال كفاية عليك اللى جرى ههههههه*
> 
> * انا بحب اشجع بس*


 
*لعلمك يا سلوى أنا مستمتع جدا بالاسئله والاجابات .. انا مستعد اجاوب على مليون سؤال من غير زهق ولا تعب ولا ملل .. دانا ما صدقت    * 







*نورتى الموضوع يا عسوله * 


*خوكى* 

*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *مرحب استاذ محمود*




*مرحبا بك أخى الكريم ((فرعون))* 





> *عندى سؤال واحد بس علشان انتا اتهريت اسئلة*


*لا كده حزعل  ... انا عايز اللى نفسه فى أى اسئله يتفضل وبدون تردد .. حقيقى انا مستمتع والله بتفاعلى مع كل الاخوه الكرام ... ومستعد لأى كم من الاسئله على الرحب والسعه* 



*ودلوقتى أسمحلى أخى الكريم أن اجيب على سؤالك المميز جدا صراحة* 


*والان مع أجابة سؤال الاخ الكريم ((فرعون))*







> *الغربة عملت فى مشاعرك ايه ؟
> *


* 

مش ح تصدقنى أخى الكريم لما أقلك انى مش قادر اتخيل انى بعيد عن مصر وأهلى وصحابى كل الفتره دى ((حوالى سنه)) مش قادر أصدق انى قدرت أتحمل لوعات ونيران الحنين كل الفتره دى خصوصا انى رومانسى وشاعرى حبتين  .. أقلك ايه بس انا من النوع اللى زى السمك .. ميعرفش يعيش بره الميه .. وانا اساسا لما كنت بسيب بورسعيد عشان اروح شغلى فى جنوب سينا ... كنت لا زم أول اسبوع من وصولى لمكان عملى أبكى كل يوم من حنينى واشتياقى الى بورسعيد ...وكل يوم مكالمات هاتفيه مع اهلى وصحابى.. فما بالك بقى وانا خارج مصر كلها .. أقدر أقولك ان الغربه قللت شويه من الجانب العاطفى فى شخصيتى ... ((انا كنت 90 % عاطفى ودلوقت الجانب العقلانى والواقعى زاد شويه يعنى بقيت 30 % من شخصيتى عقلانى )) .. انا ياما ضحيت بشغل كثير .. منها العمل بجريده محترمه فى القاهره .. نظرا لانى رغم عشقى للسفر .. الا انى كنت لازم لازم أرجع لبورسعيد .. وكنت بكره الاستقرار فى القاهره او اى مكان أخر ..مش عارف انا ((متطرف للغايه )) فى حبى لبورسعيد .. ويمكن على فكره دا شعور كثير جدا من البورسعيديه ..

يمكن اللى دفعتى للتحمل هو انى بصراحه لاقيتها الفرصه الاخيره امامى لتكوين مستقبلى (( بعيدا عن مساعدات الاهل المتوفره والحمد لله .. حاجه كده زى لن أعيش فى جلباب أسرتى  )).. لأنى بصراحه كنت ((مدلل جدا )) خاصة من جانب أبى رحمه الله نظرا لأنى كنت الابن الوحيد له على اربع بنات وبعد ان تجاوز الستين عام ...

يعنى دا باختصار أهم ما طرأ على مشاعرى من تغير جراء الغربه 


سؤالك دا جمييييييييييل جداااااااااااااااااااا .. وبشكرك حقيقى عليه   


خوك


توت 

*

----------


## ابن البلد

أنا جيت 
معلش جيت متأخر  ::  بس معلش بقه 

السؤال  ::  أيه هو أفضل سؤال طرح عليك حتى الآن وأرجوا انك تحدد سؤال واحد فقط وميكونش الأجابة كتير .... كلهم ؟؟ :: 


الثاني :- ما القرار الذي أتخذته وقررت التراجع عنه في آخر لحظة ولكن للآسف سبق السيف ... ؟


 :: 
بس كفايا كده النهارده  ::

----------


## daria

توت
كييفك دلوقتي؟
ان تابعت معظم الاسئلة ومعظم الردود ....... عرفتك اكتر شوية 

انا سؤالى ليك 
لو سمعته وجاوبت عليه بكل حسن الظن ..... حيبقى حلو خالص

اقل ذرة سوء الظن ...... السؤال حيبوظ وحازعل من نفسي ... يرضيك ؟؟
لأ
طيب 
خليك حسن الظن بقى  ::  

هههههههههههههه
معلش اوقع قلبك شوية ... انت عملتها فيا قبل كدة في بيني وبينهم 


المهم
انا بلاحظ كتير يا توت انك بترد على الجميع باسلوب فخيم شوية 
بتمدحهم كتير ... شايفهم هايلين وكويسين
وانا من ضمن الناس دول .. يعني مش باحقد على حد ههههههههه

ياترى دة لأنك متفائل ومحب للحياة 
ولا انت فعلا شايفهم بالطريقة الجميلة دي

ولا انت هوه دة اسلوبك 


سؤالي دة مش نقد مش انتقاد

بس عارف
مجرد سؤال 
خطر على بالي 
حسيت انك لما تجاوب حاعرف اجابة حلوة

بس كدة 
يا بخت من زار وخفف
ولا ايه؟

قلبي معاك .. الاسئلة كتير 
من خلال اللى قريته فوق 
حاقولك يارب تكون الانسان اللى عايز تكونه
وربنا يديك دايما السكينة والسلام النفسي
حاساك معاهم بتكون في افضل حالاتك 
صح؟

عايزة اقولك كتير 
عايزة اشجعك اوي
واتمنالك فعلا كل خير
وخلى بالك
لما اختك تتمنالك كل خير من قلبها كدة ........ان شاء الله تتحقق
بس
إيمان

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعتذر جدا عن تأخري في المشاركة في الموضوع ، لكن أنا الفترة السابقة قضيتها عند خالي ، وهناك كان سلك النت مقطوع فلم أتمكن من الدخول إطلاقا ، ثم بعد عودتي ورؤيتي للموضوع وددت أن أقرأ الموضوع كله قبل المشاركة فيه ، وهذا أخرني لأني قرأته في أكثر من يوم لأني لم أدخل على النت كثيرا بسبب بعض المشاغل والمشاكل ( ادعولي ربنا يفك عني ) :Frown:  والمشاوير والدروس الخاصة بالسنة الدراسية الجديدة ، أكرر اعتذاري.
اختيار موفق من بوكي بوكي وقمر الليل ، فالأخ الفاضل محمود نحسبه على خير ولا نزكيه على الله .
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
سؤال واحد فقط
بالنسبة للموضوعات السابقة لكرسي التعارف كنتم دائما تكثرون من الأسئلة بشكل ملحوظ ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله )أعلم أنها جميعا من وحي أفكاركم ، لكن السؤال ؛ هل تتبع طريقة معينة أو نظام معين في التفكير حتي تحصل على هذا الكم من الأسئلة ؟ مع التوضيح إذا سمحتم علنا نستفيد.
خالص التحية والتقدير والاحترام لشخصكم الكريم أيها الأخ الفاضل.

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الف شكر لك توت بجد أمتعتنا بتواجدك معنا في الموضوع 

و بردودك المستفيضة و روحك النقية المرحة و نرجوا ألا نكون قد أثقلنا عليك

كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير................

إن شاء الله غداً ستعلن لكم قمر الليل عن العضو الجديد علي كرسي التعارف 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أنا رجعت بعد تفكير كتييير وعذاب عشان أسألك السؤالين دول... يارب بس الاسبوع مايكونش خلص...


*الاسبوع خلص فعلا يا نونااااااااااااااااا* 

*بس الموضوع موجود وأعتقد اللى نفسه يسالنى بعد كده ممكن يسألنى .. لكن فيه ضيف جديد بكره ان شاء الله حيتشرف بالجلوس على الكرسى الجميل ده اللى حبيته من كل قلبى * 


*هيييييييييييه دوووووووووونياااااااااااااااااااااااااا .. دوام الحال من المحال يا نونا .. كانوا زى سبع أيام فى الجنه .. ما علينا*


*والان اسمحيلى يا نونا أجاوب على أسئلتك ... ومع الاخت الكريمه ((حنان))*





*لو تقدر تغير حاجة في نفسك... أو فكرك... أو تصرفاتك... تغير ايه؟*

*بالنسبه لتغيير نفسى ..فيه حاجات كثيره نفسى أغيرها فى نفسى ... زى قلقى المتواصل ..ووسوستى فى بعض الاحيان ... وكذلك نفسى أقلل من نسبة الرومانسيه والخياليه فى شخصيتى شويه.. وبحاول أدرب نفسى أنى أعيش اكثر وأكثر على أرض الواقع .. لأنى ساعات بنعزل عن اللى حواليا وبعيش فى عالم تانى خالص من نسج خيالى* 

*بالنسبه لتغيير فكره ...فيه برضه فكره معينه نفسى أغيرها .. هى فكرتى عن الجواز .. انا حقيقى حاسس ان الجواز حيكون نهايتى من الناحيه المعنويه والشخصيه... مش عارف ليه تحديدا انا حاسس بكده .. او ممكن أكون عارف بس مش حقدر اصرح ليه.. لكنى حقيقى خايف جدا جدا من مسألة الزواج ((هو خوف بدوافع نفسيه عشان أكون محدد )) .. يعنى حاسس انى مش حلاقى الانسانه اللى حتريحنى وحتفهمنى .. وخايف أفشل بصراحه .. الشئ الوحيد اللى فشلت فيه فشل متكرر على مدار حياتى هو أنى ألاقى الانسانه المناسبه ليا ولتفكيرى ولشخصيتى .. يمكن انا حاليا قاربت على انى اتزوج فعلا والطريق من جميع النواحى ممهد أمامى .. لكن الفكره دى عن الزواج هى اللى منغصه على حياتى حاليا .. ومخليانى مش سعيد* 


*بالنسبه لتغيير تصرف معين ... بصراحه نفسى اعقل شويه وابطل جنان وشعننه وعمل مقالب ((بغرض المزاح طبعا)) ... انا بجد مشهور فة أوساط العائله والاصدقاء .. انى أبو المقالب .. ومجنون العائله الاول .. أقول ايه أدعو لى بالشفا* 




*طب ايه أكتر حاجة بتعجبك أو مريحاك في نفسك... وفكرك... وتصرفاتك؟*

*أكثر شئ بيعجبنى فى نفسى .. أنى انسان* 


*أكثر شئ بيعجبنى فى فكرى .. أنه فكر متحرر من أى قيود .. فكر يميل الى المنطقيه والموضوعيه .. ويحاول دائما تطبيق هذه المنطقيه والموضوعيه فى الحكم على الامور*

*أكثر شئ بيعجبنى فى تصرفاتى ... أنى مرح وفوكهى شويه * 



*الانجليز بياكلوا في مواعيد غريبة قوي يا اخي... الغدا 12 الظهر والعشا على 7 مش كده... بتاكل في مواعيدهم ولا لسه ماشي على نظام مصر؟ غدا 4 العصر وعشا بقى 9 10 11 12 1 كله يمشي!*

*حقلك أنا نظامى الغذائى الخاص هو هو سواء فى مصر او حتى لو رحت الصين ((يمكن اكون باكل نسبة طعام أكثر شويه هنا فى انجلترا  )) ونظامى هو نظام استوحيته من تعاليم الدين الاسلامى ووصايا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم (( على فكره انا بحب اطبق دايما الاسلام فى حياتى العمليه .. الدين الاسلامى عندى مش مجرد شرائع وعبادات بس)) .. يعنى انا معنديش وقت محدد باكل فيه ... لما بجوع باكل على طول.. ومفيش كميه معينه .. لما بحس انى قربت أشبع بتوقف على طول .. وتقريبا بتناول خمس وجبات يوميا ((يعنى اللى عايش معايا حيلاقينى باكل طول الوقت  )) ورغم ذلك الحمد لله جسمى رياضى ((طولى 178 ووزنى يتراوح مابين 65 و68 كيلو)) .. فيه ناس بتقول دا نظام الاكل الفرنسى .. لكن انا بقول دا نظام اسلامى ... ونظامى ده بيتغير بس لما بكون معزوم او فى حفل* 






> لو جا في بالي حاجة تانية حارج


 


*فى انتظارك اى وقت يا نووووووووووووووووناااااااااااااااااااااااااا* ::   ::   ::  


*خوكى* 


*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *أستاذ محمود*
> 
> 
> 
> *أنت شخصية جميلة فعلاً* 
> 
> *وأنا سعيدة أني أتعرفت عليك*


*وانتى يا سكره... حتة سكره كبيررررررررررررررررره جدا * 

* وأنا أسعد انى الموضوع ده كان فرصه عظيمه عشان تتعرفى على .. انتى وباقى الاخوه الاعضاء .. وعقبى لكى ان شاء الله لما تكونى ضيفه لنفس الكرسى ((كرسى التعارف)) عشان نتعرف عليكى كلنا أكثر وأكثر * 


*خوكى* 


*تووت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> خوى محمود ماشاء الله عليك
> اجاباتك وافيه جدااا
> ان شاء الله تقدر تحقق كل احلامك واكتر 
> اشكرك وما زلت معكم للمتابعه
> تقبل تحياتى وتقديرى


*خيتى ديدى ... حقيقى انا سعيد جدا باهتمامك بمتابعة الموضوع .. ورأيك فى أجاباتى بجد شئ يشرفنى .. ويسعدنى * 


*وبشكرك على دعوتك الجميله .. يا ديدى .. وانا بدورى بدعيلك ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك الاسريه .. ويكرمك ويزرقك بالخلف الصالح ان شاء الله* 




*خوكى* 

*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> أنا جيت


 
*نورت يا ابن البلد  ... ياعمدتنا  .. ونوارتنا  .... بصراحه انا فكرت ارحب بيك ازاى .. فملقتش أحسن من الورد  أـستقبلك بيه .. عشان انا عارف انك بتحبه جدا* 

 ::   ::   ::   :f2:  








> معلش جيت متأخر  بس معلش بقه


 
*أهم شئ انك جيت يا ابو يوسف  .. ولو مكنتش جيت برضه كنت حقدر  .. لأنى انا عارف أد ايه مشغولياتك .. وبعذرك والله .. وكتر خيرك .. داحنا برضه متجمعين هنا على حسك ... وبنفسك معانا ..وربنا يديك الصحه ويقدرك على تكملة مشوار النجاح .. نجاح منتدى أبناء مصر.. اللى كلنا بنفخر بيه * 


*ودلوقتى أسمحلى  يا ابن البلد  اجاوب على أسئلتك*


*والان مع الاجابه على أسئلة  الاخ الكريم ... ((ابن البلد))*



*السؤال  أيه هو أفضل سؤال طرح عليك حتى الآن وأرجوا انك تحدد سؤال واحد فقط وميكونش الأجابة كتير .... كلهم ؟؟*


*يعنى لازم تدوخنى يا أحمد كده من اولها .. فعلا الاسئله الكويسه  كثيره جدا .. بس عشان خاطرك بس انا دورت وتمحصت ولا قيت أن السؤال ده هو من افضل الاسئله اللى جاوبت عليها ... سؤال بجد بشكر جدا الاخت الكريمه ((مشمش)) أنها سألته ليا .. لأنها لمحت فى بداية مداخلاتى انى كنت مضايق من شئ معين ... فبذكاء سألتنى سؤالها ده ...وكانت فرصه انى افضفض فيه عن الشى اللى ضايقنى .. والحمد لله بعدها نسيت الضيق كله برمته .. خاصة بعد مظاهرة الحب الكبيره اللى لمستها بقوه من كل الاعضاء ((قدامى وجداد))اللى شاركونى الموضوع ده اللى بعتبره (احتفاليه او فرح)) لاى عضو يتم اختياره له...* 

*وده رابط ردى على أسئلة ((مشمش))  والسؤال اللى أنا بعتبره أفضل الاسئله وكذلك أفضل اجاباتى  هو كالتالى* 

*- هل من الممكن ان تخبرنا عن المحنه العصيبه التى ممرت بها والتى جعلت من الكرسى منحه من السماء ؟
*
*وأدى الرابط للاجابه*

*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpost.php?p=371698&postcount=15*




*الثاني :- ما القرار الذي أتخذته وقررت التراجع عنه في آخر لحظة ولكن للآسف سبق السيف ... ؟*

*بصراحه ..انا لايمكن.. أستحاله ..أنى أتخذ قرار وأرجع فيه تانى..و بأرداتى الحره .. ممكن يحصل انى اتراجع لو اتعرضت لألحاح المقربين ليا أو  لضغوط شديده .. لو يعنى القرار مش شخصى أوى او مصيرى... وده برضه صعب شويه ... لأنى لما باخد قرار بيبقى بعد تفكير عميق وبحث مفصل لدرجة الملل لكل  جوانب الموضوع اللى عايز أخد فيه قرار .. وكمان بأخد رأى الحكماء والعقلاء من حولى ثم بستخير ربنا .. وبتوكل على الله وأخد القرار ... لكن منكرش فيه قرارت خدتها وضرتنى جدا واذتنى شخصيا .. بس انا عمرى ما بندم على اى قرار باخده ...ومش بندم على أى شئ فاتنى او ضاع منى كمان .. لأنى مؤمن بأن كل شئ بقدر الله وكل شئ خير حتى لو بدا لنا عكس ذلك*




> بس كفايا كده النهارده


 
*وانا سعدت جدااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا يا بن البلد لتواجدك .. ودا كان اهم شئ عندى أن عمدة منتدانا يشاركنى فى الاحتفاليه دى أو بمعنى اصح فى فرحى ده  * 


*خوك* 

*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> توت
> كييفك دلوقتي؟





*كيفك انتى يا ايمى...  .. وفين كتاباتك ومقالاتك الادبيه الجميله  .. الغارقة فى الفلسفه والتأمل  .. ما زلت اتذكر انطباعى عنكى .. عندما انتهيت من قراءة مقالاك الرائع ((بينى وبينهم)) ... يومها اندهشت جدا ..من تلك الفتاة الموهوبه التى لم تتعدى التاسعة عشر من عمرها .. ولكنها تكتب .. وكأنها أديبه فيلسوفه محنكه تسبق مرحلتها السنيه بأعوام كثيره.. وتأكدت يومها لماذا تم اختيارك العضوه المثاليه وقتها .. ((فقد كنت ما زلت جديد على المنتدى ولا أعرف الاعضاء جيدا ))*




> ان تابعت معظم الاسئلة ومعظم الردود ....... عرفتك اكتر شوية


 


*عرفتينى شويه بس.. هو انا فيه حاجه انا مقولتهاش يا ايمان .. ويا هل  ترى شايفانى ازاى دلوقت ورأيك اللى بلورتيه عنى ايه * 








> انا سؤالى ليك 
> لو سمعته وجاوبت عليه بكل حسن الظن ..... حيبقى حلو خالص
> 
> اقل ذرة سوء الظن ...... السؤال حيبوظ وحازعل من نفسي ... يرضيك ؟؟
> لأ
> طيب 
> خليك حسن الظن بقى  
> 
> هههههههههههههه
> معلش اوقع قلبك شوية ... انت عملتها فيا قبل كدة في بيني وبينهم


*مهما كان سؤالك يا ايمان .. عمرى ما ح أسيئ الظن بيك انتى شخصيا  ... حتى لو كان السؤال فيه تلميح لشئ معين انتى حاسه بيه ...ونفسك تتأكدى منه .. من حقك انك تسألينى وتستفسرى عن كل ما يجول بذهنك وخاطرك نحوى .. وانا زى مانتى شايفه بحترمك عقليتك وتفكيرك جدا .. ومش مجامله يا ايمان .. لأن ده مش رأيى وحدى .. دا رأى اى انسان التقى بفكر وكتاباتك* 





> المهم
> انا بلاحظ كتير يا توت انك بترد على الجميع باسلوب فخيم شوية 
> بتمدحهم كتير ... شايفهم هايلين وكويسين
> وانا من ضمن الناس دول .. يعني مش باحقد على حد ههههههههه
> 
> ياترى دة لأنك متفائل ومحب للحياة 
> ولا انت فعلا شايفهم بالطريقة الجميلة دي
> 
> ولا انت هوه دة اسلوبك


*حقلك يا ايمان .. انتى تابعتى اجاباتى هنا .. ولو رجعتى  للمداخله التانيه الخاصه بالاخت الكريمه مشمش  حتلاقينى بجاوب على جزء من سؤالك ده  .. واليك نص ما قلته بخصوص تعليقى على أحدى صفات برج الحمل الذى أنتمى اليه*

*((رجل الحمل صادق لا يعرف النفاق . 

رجل جري يقع في بعض الأحيان ضحية صدقه وإخلاصه , تجده دءوبا ومخلصا في العمل وتجد زملائه يتكلون عليه .))*

*دى كانت احدى صفات برج الحمل وده دكان تعليقى الشخصى عليها*

*((واحب أضيف برضه انى مجامل جيد فى المناسبات .. لكنى ابدااااااا لا أجامل أحد فى الحق .. ولو كان أقرب المقربين الى))
*


*أعتقد  أن الامور وضحت ليكى شويه يا ايمان .. انا فى المناسبات زى أعياد الميلاد والنجاح وخلافه بتلاقينى مجامل جدا وبهتم بتهنئة اى عضو .. لان ده بيقوى روابط  الحب والاحترام بينا ... ولما بلاقى مواهب ناشئه وتبشر بالخير بحب أشجعها  واحمسها بالترغيب والمديح مع بعض التوجيهات على قدر معلوماتى ومعرفتى ..بس فى نفس الوقت رأيى فى كل الاعضاء الكرام اللى اشتركو ا هنا  هو رأى ينبع من قناعاتى الشخصيه  ومن قلبى .. وليس فيه أى مجامله والله على ما أقول شهيد .. هو بس يمكن انا اسلوبى زى ما بتقولى فخيم شويه... نظرا لأنى شاعر وأديب هاو .. ومن الطبيعى ان ده يأثر فى أسلوبى فى الكتابه.. الى جانب شئ مهم جدا يا ايمان ... الموضوع ده زى ما قلت قبل كده بعتبره بمثابة ((احتفاليه أو فرح)) خاص بيا .. ومن الطبيعى انى أرحب بكل المدعويين اللى شاركونى فرحى ... حتى اللى بيخالفونى فى الاراء .. او زعلانين منى ((وكنت أتمنى أنهم يشاركونى لأنى كنت حرحب بيهم اكثر من اى حد)).. يعنى انا هنا بقوم بعمل الواجب مع ضيوفى وبقدم لهم أحلى  ما عندى .. وأحلى ما عندى هو أسلوبى الادبى اللى بستخدمه لوصفهم والترحيب بهم* 

*وعلى فكره كمان يا ايمان .. الموضوع ده أساسا عشان الاعضاء يتعرفوا على عصفور الشعر  ... ولو تلاحظى فيه كثير أعضاء جداد شاركم .. وهما لم يتعرفوا على فقط .. بل تعرفوا أيضا على معظم الاعضاء اللى شاركوا هنا .. لاننى قمت  بتعريف كثير من الاعضاء  وذكر أحسن ما يتمتعون بها من خصال وصفات .. وهنا انا ضربت عشرات العصافير بحجر واحد .. فعرفت نفسى لاعضاء المنتدى .... وعملت دعايه جيده لباقى الاعضاء .. عبر النبذه الصغيره والسطور اللى كنت أنا بوصفهم فيها*







> سؤالي دة مش نقد مش انتقاد
> 
> بس عارف
> مجرد سؤال 
> خطر على بالي 
> حسيت انك لما تجاوب حاعرف اجابة حلوة
> 
> بس كدة





*طيب يا ايمى   دا باختصار كان  ردى على سؤالك .. أتمنى أنى اكون فهمت قصدك من السؤال وجاوبت عليه صح .. ولو مش كده .. انا حنتظر أى استفسار منك .. على الرحب والسعه .. و  اوعى تترددى لحظه واحده .. ويارب تكون الاجابه حلوه زى مانتى توقعتى* 






> يا بخت من زار وخفف
> ولا ايه؟
> 
> قلبي معاك .. الاسئلة كتير


 


*الاسئله خلاص قربت تخلص يا ايمان يا ريتنى افضل كمان اسبوع .. انا مستمتع جدااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااا  بالاسئله* 






> من خلال اللى قريته فوق 
> حاقولك يارب تكون الانسان اللى عايز تكونه
> وربنا يديك دايما السكينة والسلام النفسي
> حاساك معاهم بتكون في افضل حالاتك 
> صح؟


 
صح  ::  







> عايزة اقولك كتير 
> عايزة اشجعك اوي
> واتمنالك فعلا كل خير
> وخلى بالك
> لما اختك تتمنالك كل خير من قلبها كدة ........ان شاء الله تتحقق
> بس
> إيمان


 
*من غير ما تقولى يا ايمان من القلب للقلب رسول * 


*وانا فى قمة سعادتى الان بدعوتك الجميله دى .. وتمنياتك الخيره اللى من قلبك ليا ..ورايك فيا انا بعتز بيه .. لانى زى ما قلتلك وحقول دايما انى بحترم عقيتك وتفكيرك ورؤيتك للامور والاشياء من حولك .. وربنا يديم المحبه والود والسكينه بين كل أعضاء المنتدى .. وهو دا مكسبنا الحقيقى والله من تتجمعنا هنا* 



خوكى 



توت ::

----------


## سـلـوى

*ربنا يخليك يا محمود يا اخويا الكبير على كلامك * 

*انت بصراحة شجعتنى ادخل اسأل* 

*و جنيت على نفسك * 

* راح  فين السؤال راح فيييييين؟*

*ايوة مسكتة اهو*

*انا ماما اصلا من بورسعيد* 

*فاية اكتر مكان مشتاق ووحشك اوى من بلدك يا محمود؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*و هل لما ترجع لها باذن الله*
*اية تتمنى ان تجدة فية من تغير كان بيضايقك من قبل ........و اية الميزة او المميزات التى تتمنى ان تجدها كما هى؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أعتذر جدا عن تأخري في المشاركة في الموضوع ، لكن أنا الفترة السابقة قضيتها عند خالي ، وهناك كان سلك النت مقطوع فلم أتمكن من الدخول إطلاقا ، ثم بعد عودتي ورؤيتي للموضوع وددت أن أقرأ الموضوع كله قبل المشاركة فيه ، وهذا أخرني لأني قرأته في أكثر من يوم لأني لم أدخل على النت كثيرا بسبب بعض المشاغل والمشاكل ( ادعولي ربنا يفك عني ) والمشاوير والدروس الخاصة بالسنة الدراسية الجديدة ، أكرر اعتذاري.
> اختيار موفق من بوكي بوكي وقمر الليل ، فالأخ الفاضل محمود نحسبه على خير ولا نزكيه على الله .


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*لقد حلت البركات  أختى الكريمه نانيس بتواجدك فى هذا الموضوع ليكون فعلا ((ختامها مسك)) بمشاركة شخصيه مثلك  .. شخصيه على قدر عال من التدين والاخلاق .. نموذج ممتاز للبنت المسلمه المتمسكه بتعاليم ديننا الحنيف فة كل مناحى حياتها  ..نموذج يحتذى به  ونفخر به جميعا* 

*لقد افتقدناك يا نانيس جميعا . ولو تفحصين موضوع الاخ الكريم عمرو صالح ((عضو تايه يا ولاد الحلال )) ستتأكدين من ذلك  .. ولكن فعلا فالغائب حجته معاه ..وندعو الله لكى من قلوبنا أن ييسر  لك من  أمر دخول الانترنت للتفاعل معنا و اتحافنا بمواضيعك الاسلاميه المفيده للجميع*

*وأشكرك على كلامك اتلطيب التى وصفتينى به .. واتمنى من الله ان يثبتنى على ما أنا فيه .. ويحمين من شر النفس الاأمارة بالسوء*

*والان اسمحيلى بعد هذه المقدمه الواجبه أن أقوم بالرد على استفسارك وسؤالك الممتاز*


*والان مع الاجابه على أسئلة الاخت الكريمه .... ((نانيس))*

*سؤال واحد فقط*
*بالنسبة للموضوعات السابقة لكرسي التعارف كنتم دائما تكثرون من الأسئلة بشكل ملحوظ ( ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله )أعلم أنها جميعا من وحي أفكاركم ، لكن السؤال ؛ هل تتبع طريقة معينة أو نظام معين في التفكير حتي تحصل على هذا الكم من الأسئلة ؟ مع التوضيح إذا سمحتم علنا نستفيد.*

*أولا وحتى أكون أمين معكى أختى الكريمه .. فليس كل الاسئله من وحى افكارى .. بل معظمها ... وحقيقة .. فأن حصولى على هذا الكم من الاسئله يرجع الى سببين رئيسيين* 

*اولهما  سبب عام...حبى الجارف للمعرفه...و قراءاتى المستفيضه والمكثفه فى مجالات متعدده ومتنوعه .. مما أثرانى (( نسبيا)) من الناحيه الفكريه.. والثقافيه .. ووسع من مداركى ((نسبيا )) ... وجعلنى أتأمل وأتفكر وأتدبر وأتعمق ((نسبيا ايضا)) في كل عناصر الحياه من حولى* 


*ثانيا  سبب خاص ... دراستى للاعلام ...أكاديميا .. وبالتالى دراستى  لأشكال المواد  الاعلاميه .. ومنها الحوار ((سواء كان صحفى .. تلفزيونى .. مرئى ))  .. وكذلك ممارستى للعمل الصحفى على أرض الواقع ولمدة ثلاث سنوات .. مما أعطانى تلك الخبره ((النسبيه)) فى وضع الاسئله .. بل وابتكارها والابداع فيها بعض الاحيان*


*وغير هذا وذاك هى ايضا تعتبر ملكه .. مثل غيرها من الملكات .. ولكنها تحتاج الى الصقل بكثرة القراءه .. العامه منها ..ز والمتخصصه .. وأنصحك اختاه بمتابعة الحوارات الصحفيه والتلفزيونيه بكثره وبتركيز .. فهى ستنمى بدخلك تلك الملكه .. وستجعلك تتعلمين .. ومن الممكن ان تحاكين  بعض تلك الاسئله ... وتغيرى فيها .. من قبيل التجريب .. حتى تصلى  فى أخر الامر الى  صورة ومستوى تستطيعين فيه وضع الاسئله بنفسك ومن وحى أفكارك* 








> خالص التحية والتقدير والاحترام لشخصكم الكريم أيها الأخ الفاضل.


 
*بارك الله فيك أختاه الكريمه نانيس .. وفعلا كنتى ((مسك الختام))* 



*خوكى* 


*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الف شكر لك توت بجد أمتعتنا بتواجدك معنا في الموضوع 
> 
> و بردودك المستفيضة و روحك النقية المرحة و نرجوا ألا نكون قد أثقلنا عليك
> 
> كل الشكر لك و دمت بكل خير................
> 
> إن شاء الله غداً ستعلن لكم قمر الليل عن العضو الجديد علي كرسي التعارف 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*


*حقيقى كانوا سبع ايام من احلى ايامى بالمنتدى * 



*بشكرك يا بوكى انتى وقمر الليل من قلبى على اتاحة الفرصه العظيمه دى عشان يتعرف على الاعضاء اكثر واكثر* 



*مع السلامه يا كرسى التعارف .. واهلا بضيف الكرسى الجديد* 




*خوكم*


*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *ربنا يخليك يا محمود يا اخويا الكبير على كلامك *



*على ايه بس يا  سلوى ..هو انا قلت حاجه خالص... دا  كلامى اللى فات ليكى أقل  شئ يتقال فى حقك* 





> *انت بصراحة شجعتنى ادخل اسأل* 
> 
> *و جنيت على نفسك*


*يعنى ايه...!!؟  على نفسه .. جنى توت* 




> * راح فين السؤال راح فيييييين؟*
> 
> *ايوة مسكتة اهو*
> 
> *انا ماما اصلا من بورسعيد* 
> 
> *فاية اكتر مكان مشتاق ووحشك اوى من بلدك يا محمود؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
*الله أكبر    ... ايه المفاجأه الجميله دى يا عسووووووووووله  ..مامتك بورسعيديه  مش بعيد كمان والله نطلع قرايب أو معارف .. وأنا اقول أنتى  ودكتوره نسيبه فوله واتقسمت نصين ليه* 

*بجد بجد انا سعيييييييييييييييييد جدا انك ليكى أصول بورسعيديه .. ربنا يسهل بقى لما تبقى تجلسى على كرسى التعارف ..حبقى أهريكى أسئله.. عشان أعرف القصه كااااااااامله .. وعلى لسان مامتك .. ربنا يسهل  * 
*  نرجع بقى لسؤالك... أكثر مكان مشتاق له وواحشنى فى بورسعيد .. أماكن كثيررررررررررررررررره .. منها .. بحر بورسعيد .. قناة السويس.. المعديه ومدينة بورفؤاد ... ستاد النادى المصرى ... طبعا بيتنا القديم ... طيور الحمام ساعة المغربيه ... صلاة الفجر فى جامع الشاطئ .. وصلاة الجمعه فى الجامع العباسى او التوفيقى ..معصرة سلسبيلا ((ابقى اسألى دكتوره نسيبه وهى تقولك عليها )) وانا مقرى الرسمى ومكان تجمعى مع صحابى بجانب المعصره دى ... و.....و....و..و متعديش ... انا عااااااااااااااااشق لبورسعيدددددددد*




> *و هل لما ترجع لها باذن الله*
> اية تتمنى ان تجدة فية من تغير كان بيضايقك من قبل ........و اية الميزة او المميزات التى تتمنى ان تجدها كما هى؟؟؟؟؟


*التغير اللى نفسه اشوفه ونفسى يتغير فى بورسعيد... البطاله اللى خيمت بظلالها على الناس فى بورسعيد بسبب القرار التعسفى والغير مدروس والغير مخطط له .. ألا هو الغاء المنطقه الحره ... واللى سبب قطع عيش قطاع كبير جدا من مواطنين البلد ...انا مش بقول انه قرار خاطئ .. لا انا بقول انه جاء فجأه وبدون تخطيط مسبق وبدون ايجاد البدائل للناس اللى  انقطع عيشهم واتخرب بيتهم بسبب اتخاذ القرار ده بدون وضع خطط بديله*


*المميزات اللى أتمنى انى أجدها كما هى .. هى حركة التطوير والتجميل الرهيبه اللى قام بها محافظ بورسعيد الحالى اللواء مصطفى كامل ...بصراحه البلد شهدت معاه تطورات كبيره جدا ونقلات غير عاديه ... والبلد بقى بجد شكلها يفرح .. واتمنى أن حركة السياحه الداخليه تنمو وتزدهر أكثر وأكثر بالبلد .. عشان الانتعاشه الاقتصاديه ترجع تانى ... خصوصا ان فى بورسعيد بعض القرى السايحيه الفخمه والمحترمه*



*وسلامى ليكى يا سلوى .. و لكل أسرتك ... ويارب دايما فى سعاده وراحة بال وأمان وسلام* 



*خوكى* 


*توت*

----------


## حتة سكرة

*هاي أستاذ محمود عامل أية النهاردة يارب تكون بخير* *عندي سؤال محيرني ومترددة أقولو لحسن تزعل بس لو مقلتهوش حموت لأنة خلاص واقف على طرتوفت لساني * *من قرائاتي للمواضيع الي بتشارك فيها وردودك على الأعضاء في المنتدى بحس أنك بتجامل الناس كتير * *عرفا أنك ممكن تقولي أبدا يا سكرة انا مبجملش انا بقول الي شايفوا والحقيقة ..........................**بس أنا عن نفسي بحس أنك بتجامل ومتقولش لأ* *و كمان بتبالغ في مجملتك* *وعلى فكرة أنا بلاقيك مجامل للكل مع أن أكيد في فوارق بين الشخصيات تمام* *لأنك لما تيجي ترد على حد من الأعضاء وتشكرة بتبالغ قوي دا من وجهة  نظري**وسؤالي ليك هوا* *هل كتر المجاملة والكلام الحلو وجهة أخر لشخصية عصفور الشعر وبيحاول يداريها ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *هاي أستاذ محمود عامل أية النهاردة يارب تكون بخير*




*هاى  سكره الحمد لله بخير وعال العال* 





> *عندي سؤال محيرني ومترددة أقولو لحسن تزعل بس لو مقلتهوش حموت لأنة خلاص واقف على طرتوفت لساني*


* بجد انتى زى العسل . وانا طبعا ميخلصنيش .. بعد الشر عليكى .. ان شا الله اللى يموت شارون وبوش*




> *من قرائاتي للمواضيع الي بتشارك فيها وردودك على الأعضاء في المنتدى بحس أنك بتجامل الناس كتير * 
> *عرفا أنك ممكن تقولي أبدا يا سكرة انا مبجملش انا بقول الي شايفوا والحقيقة ..........................*
> 
> *بس أنا عن نفسي بحس أنك بتجامل ومتقولش لأ* 
> 
> *و كمان بتبالغ في مجملتك* 
> 
> *وعلى فكرة أنا بلاقيك مجامل للكل مع أن أكيد في فوارق بين الشخصيات تمام* 
> 
> *لأنك لما تيجي ترد على حد من الأعضاء وتشكرة بتبالغ قوي دا من وجهة نظري*





> *وسؤالي ليك هوا* 
> 
> 
> *هل كتر المجاملة والكلام الحلو وجهة أخر لشخصية عصفور الشعر وبيحاول يداريها ؟؟؟؟*


 
*انا يا سكره اتسألت السؤال ده قبل كده من الاخت الكريمه داريا .. ولو كنتى قرأتى الردود هنا بتركيز كنتى حتشوفيه* 

*على العموم دى وصله للمداخله وفيها الاجابه على سؤالك بالتفصيل*


*http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showpost.php?p=377989&postcount=133*


*وبالنسبه لسؤالك ..برضه حأجيب بأختصار .. وأقول انا  فعلا مجامل جيد فى المناسبات .. ومسألة ((كلامى حلو)) ده شئ  أعتقد انه يحسب ليا .. ولا يؤخذ على ..ومش ذنبى بقى أن اسلوبى فى الكتابه مـتأثر بروح الشاعر اللى بتسكننى  مش انا برضه عصفور الشعر   ((بس خدى بالك انا بعتبر وصفك لكلامى انه حلو .. مجامله رقيقه منك  ))  وبعدين .. لو فعلا بتابعى مداخلاتى فى المواضيع الاخرى .. زى مواضيعى فى القاعات العامه .. وقاعة المناقشات .. وقاعة السياسه ... مش حتلاقينى بجامل خالص بالعكس تماما ..دانا ساعات كثيره بختلف مع أعضاء بعتبرهم من المقربين الى فكرى ووجدانى ..ومنهم أعضاء شاركونى ((فرحى ده)).... لأن يا حتة سكره ((لكل مقام مقال)) .. الموضوع ده ((كرسى التعارف )) يعتبر زى حفلة تعارف نظمها اعضاء من المنتدى على شرفى .. وانتى لو مثلا عملتى عيد ميلاد .. وعزمتى فيها أعضاء المنتدى .. ولبوا دعوتك .. واحضروا معهم هدايا كمان ... هل يا ترى حيبقى استقبالك ليهم ازاى .. طبعا حترحبى بيهم كل الترحيب .. وحتحاولى تقدمى لهم أحسن ما عندك ((صح؟)) .. أنا بقى احسن ما عندى هو أسلوبى فى الكتابه اللى انتى جاملتينى بشده وقلتى انه حلو ... ومش معقوله كمان تفرقى فى الترحيب .. الكل ضيوفك والكل لازم ياخد الواجب بتاعه... يعنى مش حتقدمى لحد عيش وفول. والتانى تقدميله تورته وجاتوووه ... وانا اسلوبى الادبى اللى بينعكس على ردودى وترحيبى واحد وثابت عشان كده انتى حسيتى ان الكل عندى بيتساوى مع الفوارق الشخصيه بينهم*


*يا رب أكون قدرت اقنعك بوجهة نظرى .. ولو عندك استفسار تانى حول النقطه دى .. أو اى نقطه أخرى .. انا موجود على الرحب والسعه .. * 


*خوكى توت*

----------


## Amira

*هااا يا تووت يا خويا - معلش ... الكرسي مش بيدوم لحد * *عموما انا النهاردة انتهيت من قراءة الأسئلة و الردود* *و كل الأجابات إن دلت علي شئ - تدل علي انك انسان راقي و علي خلق* *  * *من الأخر يا ريت تقدم علي وظيفة في السلك الدبلوماسي* *تقبل خالص تحياتي و احترامي* *أميــــــــــــــــــــــــرة* *  *

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> *هااا يا تووت يا خويا - معلش ... الكرسي مش بيدوم لحد *



*هاااااااااااى أميررررررررررره* 

*الكرسى مش بيدوم فعلا  بس الحمد لله مرحش لحد غريب  .. واللى اتمنيتها تخلفنى عليه فعلا تم أختيارها  ... انا باين انى كمان مكشوف عنى الحجاب* 





> *عموما انا النهاردة انتهيت من قراءة الأسئلة و الردود* 
> 
> *و كل الأجابات إن دلت علي شئ - تدل علي انك انسان راقي و علي خلق* 
> 
> *  *


 


*بجد والله يا أميره مش عارف أقولك ايه .. يكفينى اهتمامك الشديد بقراءة الموضوع .. ودا شئ له مدلول جميل جدا عندى ...ووصفك ليا بالرقى والخلق .. شهادة بعتز بيها * 





> *من الأخر يا ريت تقدم علي وظيفة في السلك الدبلوماسي* 
> 
> *تقبل خالص تحياتي و احترامي* 
> 
> *أميــــــــــــــــــــــــرة* 
> 
> 
> 
> *  *


*حفكر فى الموضوع ده .. خصوصا  أن ده مش رايك وحدك* 

*بشكرك جدا على الورد وياريت تقبلى منى الباقه المتواضعه دى* 


 ::  


خوكى 


توت ::

----------


## حتة سكرة

هاي أستاذ محمود
ميرسي جدا خالص على أجابتك على سؤالي

على فكرة سؤال daria كان بيقول 
انا بلاحظ كتير يا توت انك بترد على الجميع باسلوب فخيم شوية 
بتمدحهم كتير ... شايفهم هايلين وكويسين
وانا من ضمن الناس دول .. يعني مش باحقد على حد ههههههههه

ياترى دة لأنك متفائل ومحب للحياة 
ولا انت فعلا شايفهم بالطريقة الجميلة دي

ولا انت هوه دة اسلوبك 









كان سؤالها أنت بتمدح الناس وتجاملهم لأنك متفائل ومحب للحياة ولا دي طريقتك
لكن أنا سؤالي غير خالص أنا سألت
هل كتر المجاملة والكلام الحلو وجهة أخر لشخصية عصفور الشعر وبيحاول يداريها ؟؟؟؟ 
يمكن متكنش خدت بالك من سؤالي قوي
أنا قصدت أن في ناس شخصيتها الحقيقية مبتحبش تظهرها يعني مثلاً تلاقي البنوتة ريحا جيا تتخانق مع أخوتها في البيت وتقل أدبها على مامتها وباباها متفتكرش  يعني  ان  الأولاد  هما  الي  مؤدبين  دول  بيطلعو  عين  مامتهم    المهم  وممكن صحبها القريبين قوي منها 
لكن لما تيجي تتعامل مع أي أنسان أخر خارج المحيط دة بتتقلب 180 درجة وتلاقي الأدب والشياكة والدبلوماسية في الكلاام و و و      و ...............................................ألخ

عرفت حتة سكرة تقصد أية
ولعلمك أنا باخد بالي من أرائك في المواضيع وعرفا أنك بتهاجم أحياناً لكن الغالب المجاملات 
عشان كدة سألتك

وعلى العموم ميرسي على ردودك على أسئلتي في الفترة دي

وبس

----------


## حتة سكرة

*          أهلا   بيكي   يا  أنفال         

نورتي   الكرسي*[

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> هل كتر المجاملة والكلام الحلو وجهة أخر لشخصية عصفور الشعر وبيحاول يداريها ؟؟؟؟


قصدك ((هل كثر المجامله والكلام الحلو* وجه أخر*  لشخصية عصفور الشعر وبيحاول يداريها)) يعنى .. لو قصدك كده .. يبقى ح أجاوب وأقول ... أنى فى حياتى العامه .. حاليا انا ((متحفظ)) جدا جدا جدا جدا ...فى علاقاتى بالاخرين .. وبدأت اعمل كنترول .. ومبقيتش بتباسط أو أصاحب اى حد.. ونادرا لما أحضر مناسيات ((اللى المفروض بجامل فيها .. لانى مش بجامل فى مواقف تانيه)) بس لو جت فرصه أو مناسبه تسمح وتستدعى المجامله بجامل ..دا بالنسبه لنقطة المجامله  .. أما عن ((الكلام الحلو )) كما تقولين .. ف بصراحه انتى بتحرجينى جدا  ::  ..لأنك قررتى ان كلامى حلو.. انا مش عارف اجاوب ازاى.. بس بشكرك على وصفك كلامى أن ((حلو)) !!!!! ::   ...بس على العموم  أنا اسلوبى فى الكتابه هنا ((اللى بتقولى عليه حلو)).. هو نفس أسلوبى فى الحياه  .. وفى التحدث الى الاخرين ((انا كده.. شكلى كده.. خلقتى كده .. أسلوبى كده .. مع الاعتذار لنجيب الريحانى فى فيلم غزل البنات ::  ))..و رأى غالبية  الاعضاء المقربين ليا هنا فى المنتدى عنى وعن أسلوبى وشخصيتى .. هو نفس رأى أى حد بيعرفنى وبيتعامل معايا وجها لوجه سواء كانوا قرايب.. أصحاب ..زمايل .. بس برضه انا أصبحت أكثر تحفظا  الان فى حديثى الى الاخرين .. فى الحياه الواقعيه ((وخاصة الجنس اللطيف)) 

أتمنى تكون اجابتى المره دى وافيه شافيه


خوكى 

توت ::

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> * أهلا بيكي يا أنفال* 
> 
> *نورتي الكرسي*[


خطأ مطبعى تانى يا سكره ::  .. انا  من يومين كنت ((عصفور الشرق)) .. والنهارده ((أنفال)) .. مش عارف بكره حبقى ايه .. ممكن أبقى(( حتة سكره)) ::  


خوكى 

توت ::

----------


## حسام عمر

اخى محمود 

عدت اليك


اين كنت تود ان تذهب لو لم تذهب الى انجلترا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



السؤال الثانى تخصصى


هل تشجع الزمالك منذ الصغر ولا لم كبرت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> اخى محمود 
> 
> عدت اليك


 
*عود حميد أخى الحبيب حسام عمر* 



*اسمحلى أن أجاوب على أسئلتك سريعا* 

*ولالا مع الاجابه على أسئلة  الاخ الكريم ((حسام عمر))*



*اين كنت تود ان تذهب لو لم تذهب الى انجلترا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*بصراحه يا حسام انا بعشق السفر كما قلت فى أكثر من موضع  من قبل .. لكن عمرى ما تخيلت انى فى يوم ممكن أقيم خارج بورسعيد لاكثر من شهرين  ((بورسعيد ذات نفسها .. مش مصر بحالها .. واخد بالك)) .. عشان كده انا عمرى ما فكرت أعيش أو اقيم فى أى مكان غير بورسعيد .. أصلى من النوع اللى بيرتبط بالاشياء والاشخاص والاماكن ارتباط قوووى جدا ((دانا حتى لما سبت بيتى القديم..  لشقه جديده..كنت بتألم الم شديد ...ودا استمر لفتره كبيره .. رغم انى نقلت لمنطقه أرقى ... وشقه أفخم وأوسع ..بس  انا قدرت أنقل كل أشيائى  الى شقتى الجديده .. الا حاجه واحده .. وهى أهم شئ .. وهى ذكريات الطفوله الجميله))*

*بس برضه حجاوب على سؤالك وأقلك البلاد اللى نفسى أزورها ((بس مش أقيم فيها )) .. أول بلد مكه والمدينه ((الاراضى المقدسه))... وأنا نذرت أن شاء الله أنى أزور الاراضى المقدسه مع زوجة المستقبل باذن الله  بعد زواجنا* 

*ومن البلاد العربيه برضه نفسى أزور تونس سياحه ...ومن اوربا نفسى أزور هولندا والتشيك وألمانيا  .. ولو أتيحت لى الفرصه لاى دوله تانيه مش حقول لأه ... المهم أسافر*




*السؤال الثانى تخصصى*


*هل تشجع الزمالك منذ الصغر ولا لم كبرت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*انا حكايتى مع الكوره بدأت بكرهها كره شديد  مكنتش بطيقها .. ولما كانت بتيجى فى التلفزيون وأنا صغير .. ويتلغى بسببها المسلسل العربى أو اى برنامج بحبه ..كان بيركبنى ميت عفريت .. لغاية عام 1989 وده العام اللى اعتزل فيه الخطيب . وبصراحه الخطيب ومهاراته ولعبه وأهدافه هو اللى  حببنى فى الكوره .. حتى انى بدأت اشجع فى الاول نادى الاهلى .. وفعلا منساش مبارة القمه بتاعة دورى 1989 لما كان فايتسا  بيدرب الاهلى ..وانتهت  2 \1 للاهلى وربيع باسين  وجمال عبد الحميد أحرزوا اهداف .. ويوميها الاهلى فاز بالدورى .. ويوميها بدات أحب الكره .. وكان وصول مصر لكاس العالم بداية متابعتى المستمره للكره .. وبعد كده بدات اخد بالى من النادى المصرى بتاع بورسعيد واشجعه بحراره ومعا ه كمان الاسماعيلى نظرا لان أولاد عمتى اسماعلويه .. والاسماعيلى حصل على الدورى بعد رجوعنا من كاس العالم .. وبعد كده ظهر فريق الزمالك بقوه .. وحصل على بطولة الدورى مرتين .. ومن هنا بقى بدأت احب النادى الزمالك .. وأعشقه .. حتى بعد ما الاهلى خد الدورى 7 مرات متواصله .. حبيت الزمالك أكثر خصوصا ان البورسعيديه يميلوا الى الزمالك أكثر..ولما انضم حسام وابراهيم للاهلى .. اتثبت عشقى وتشجيعى للزمالك .. ولحد النهارده*

*لك منى كل الحب والتقدير يا حسام على عودتك ثانية وكما وعدت* 




*خوك*



*توت*

----------


## حسام عمر

شكرا اخى محمود لردك الجميل

----------


## حتة سكرة

على العموم أنا اسلوبى فى الكتابه هنا ((اللى بتقولى عليه حلو)).. هو نفس أسلوبى فى الحياه .. وفى التحدث الى الاخرين ((انا كده.. شكلى كده.. خلقتى كده .. أسلوبى كده .. مع الاعتذار لنجيب الريحانى فى فيلم غزل البنات ::  ))..



*تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ              أنت  كدة  أبتديت  تنتنرفز     براحة  على  نفسك  شوية  أحنا  محتاجينك  هنا  * 

*وميرسي على ردك على سؤالي*

----------


## حتة سكرة

> خطأ مطبعى تانى يا سكره .. انا من يومين كنت ((عصفور الشرق)) .. والنهارده ((أنفال)) .. مش عارف بكره حبقى ايه .. ممكن أبقى(( حتة سكره)) 
> 
> 
> خوكى 
> 
> توت


 

*هههههههههههههههههههه* 

*بكرة  ممكن   تكون  أي  حد  تاني    ألا  حتة  سكرة   ..............................   *

----------


## حبوبة

عصفور الشعر يسعد أوقاتك.

شكراً لك من القلب لترحيبك الجميل كأخلاقك وأحلامك.

*


- هل حلمك بالطيران والتحليق نتيجة؟


معذرة لم افهم السؤال أختى الكريمه

:- هل هو نتيجة رفض شيئاً ما يؤسفك على هذه الارض , أم حملته من طفولة , وربما هواية كأي من الهوايات

هنا يكمن سؤالي نتيجة ماذا جاء حلم الطيران والتحليق؟


- " سؤال كنت تود أن يوجّه اليك ولم يُسأل؟

لك - ؟


حقيقة كان يوجد سؤال كنت أود ان يسالنى اياه أحد الاعضاء هو ((هل يخفق قلبك بالحب)) ولكن الحمد لله أن أحد لم يسالنى .

:- من جهتي لا أسأل كهذا السؤال ليقيني بأن الحب موجود داخل كل منّا , لكن ممكن أسالك دلوقت -

هل جاء من يخرجه ويضيف لحياتك لوناً مشعاً كألوان قوس القزح التي تصلها بحلم التحليق الذي اتمنى لك من قلبي تحقيقه.

*

أهلا بك عندما التقيك حيث ستحضر لصفحة كلمات مغمسة بالمشاعر.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*أخى الكريم .. ((حسام عمر))* 



*أختى الكريمه ..((حتة سكره))* 




*أشكركما جزيل الشكر على اهتمامكما بالمشاركه والمتابعه فى هذا الموضوع ..ولأخر لحظه ... حتى بعد أن انتهى الاسبوع المقرر لى * 

*وكل الشكر لكل من شاركونى هنا سواء بالسؤال .. أو بالمتابعه * 



*كان أسبوع جميل بحق ...* 

*والحمد لله الحمد لله الحمد لله*


*خوكم* 


*توت*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> عصفور الشعر يسعد أوقاتك.




*ولكى منى... مثلما تمنيتى لى ..... وأكثر.... اختى الكريمه ((حبوبه))* 






> شكراً لك من القلب لترحيبك الجميل كأخلاقك وأحلامك.


 


*لم أفعل الا الواجب أختاه .. ولا شكر على واجب* 






> - هل حلمك بالطيران والتحليق نتيجة رفض شيئاً ما يؤسفك على هذه الارض , أم حملته من طفولة , وربما هواية كأي من الهوايات
> 
> هنا يكمن سؤالي نتيجة ماذا جاء حلم الطيران والتحليق؟


*نعم  حلم الطيران صاحبنى .. منذ نعومة أظافرى .. العجيب أننى ما زلت أتذكر هذا المشهد من طفولتى ... رغم مرور .. حوالى 23 سنه عليه ...كنت وقتها فى السادسة من عمرى .. كنت فى تلك المرحله .. طفل انعزالى .. ينفر من اللهو مع أقرانه الصغار .. يكره لعب الاطفال  .. يشعر انها ساذجه ... أتذكر جيدا جدا هذا  المشهد .. وكأنه يمر أمام عينى كشريط سينمائى متلاحق اللقطات ... عندما كانت تصحبنى والدتى الى بيت عائلتها  .. وهو  بيت قديم جدا ويقع فى الدور الاخير فى  حى العرب بجانب محطة السكك الحديده ببورسعيد .. كان يتجمع أطفال العائله يمرحون ويتضاحكون .. أما انا .. كنت أعشق الجلوس وحيدا فى  بلكونة البيت الواسعه .. والتى من خلالها كان الافق أمامى متسعا .. والسماء عريضه .. والطيور ترفرف ... كنت أرقبها ... أغبطها على تلك الحريه التى تتنعم بها .. فقد كنت أسيرا .. كانت والدتى ووالدى يخافون على كثيرا ... كانوا يحبونى جدا .. وكان هذا الحب يحد من حريتى . ويمنعنى من الانطلاق ((الذى يبدو أننى فطرت عليه))... وقد خلقت كل هذه المشاعر وحفرت فى وجدانى حبى للطيران .. ومن حلم الطيران انبثق حلم السفر...فلا تتخيلى عشقى للترحال .. بل أننى حقيقة ...أود أن أكون هكذا(( عابر سبيل )) وطيلة عمرى* 

* كنت  أحب التأمل .. والتفكر ..قد يكون غريبا ان أكون فى سن السادسه ... وتكون تلك اهتمامتى ... قد يكون هذا سببه اننى بدات القراءه وانا عمرى اربع سنوات فقط .. حيث كان والدى رحمه الله  يحضر لنا أحد الشيوخ ليعلمنا القراءه والكتابه وتحفيظنا القران ونحن صغار .. فنشأت منذ صغرى على القراءه التى وسعت مداركى .. وجلعتنى أصبح بعد ذلك ((فيلسوف العائله الصغير))*











> ممكن أسالك دلوقت -
> 
> هل جاء من يخرجه ويضيف لحياتك لوناً مشعاً كألوان قوس القزح التي تصلها بحلم التحليق الذي اتمنى لك من قلبي تحقيقه.


 

*لو تكلمت عن الحب فى حياتى .. سأقول.. أننى احبه ذاته .. وهو أحد الوجوه الاخرى لشخصيتى.. احيانا كثيره تنتابنى حاله غريبه منه..وكأن ينابيع من مشاعر الحب الفياضه تتفجربقلبى  ... فيفيض عطره على كل من حولى من اشخاص .. لو قلتى لى .. من يسكن قلبك يا توت ؟ .. سأقول لكى ..الحب نفسه ...هو ما يسكننى ويسيطر على زمام الامور بوجدانى ((حب الله .. حب الناس .. حب الاماكن ))*

*أذا فأنا فى حالة حب لكل من حولى .. حاله تتجدد .. ولا تنضب ... تبنى ولا تهدم .. تقوينى .. اكثر مما تعذبنى ... والحب هو أكسير الحياة.. الذى منحنى نضارة وحيوية وبراءة ((طفل)) لم يتعدى عمره ((كما يشعر هو)) العاشرة من عمره  .. قد يعتقد البعض ان اجابتى تلك عامه .. ولكنها فعلا الحقيقه ... فأنا كيان من الحب .. يمشى على الارض*





> أهلا بك عندما التقيك حيث ستحضر لصفحة كلمات مغمسة بالمشاعر.


 

*لقد بدأت فعلا فى قراءة بعض اعمالك .. وكذلك أعمال الاخرين بقاعة الخواطر ..  فقد قصرت فى حق تلك القاعه.. وشخوصها كثيرا .. وأحتاج فعلا أن اعود لتلك القاعه .. لأستريح فيها بعض الشئ .. ولأحلق مع زملائى من الطيور الشعريه .. المرفرفين هناك .. ومنهن أنتى بالطبع .. أختى الكريمه ((حبوبه))* 




*خوكى* 


*توت*

----------


## حتة سكرة

[QUOTE=عصفور الشعر][/color][/size][/size]*لو تكلمت عن الحب فى حياتى .. سأقول.. أننى احبه ذاته .. وهو أحد الوجوه الاخرى لشخصيتى.. احيانا كثيره تنتابنى حاله غريبه منه..وكأن ينابيع من مشاعر الحب الفياضه تتفجربقلبى ... فيفيض عطره على كل من حولى من اشخاص .. لو قلتى لى .. من يسكن قلبك يا توت ؟ .. سأقول لكى ..الحب نفسه ...هو ما يسكننى ويسيطر على زمام الامور بوجدانى ((حب الله .. حب الناس .. حب الاماكن ))**أذا فأنا فى حالة حب لكل من حولى .. حاله تتجدد .. ولا تنضب ... تبنى ولا تهدم .. تقوينى .. اكثر مما تعذبنى ... والحب هو أكسير الحياة.. الذى منحنى نضارة وحيوية وبراءة ((طفل)) لم يتعدى عمره ((كما يشعر هو)) العاشرة من عمره .. قد يعتقد البعض ان اجابتى تلك عامه .. ولكنها فعلا الحقيقه ... فأنا كيان من الحب .. يمشى على الارض**الله عليك يا محمود**عارف والله بجد كأنك عبرت عن حاجة جوايا** عيزا أعبر عنها ومش عرفا**بجد الله عليك*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

[QUOTE=حتة سكرة]


> [/color][/size][/size]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 


 

*شكرا جزيلا لكى .. أختى الكريمه ((حتة سكره)) .. على اهتمامك الشديد بمتابعة كله ما يخطه قلمى بهذا الموضوع* 


*ورايك فيما كتبته هى شهادة أعتز بها * 

*خوكى* 


*توت*

----------


## amr emam

نرجع تانى  للموضوع  اخى   عصفور الشعور 

ودلوقتى  نيجى  للسؤال 

بس  محتاج  شويه تركيز  منك 

نتقدر تدخل على الموضوع  ده  وتجاوب


http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=36770


تحياتى 

عمرو امام

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> نرجع تانى للموضوع اخى عصفور الشعور 
> 
> ودلوقتى نيجى للسؤال 
> 
> بس محتاج شويه تركيز منك 
> 
> نتقدر تدخل على الموضوع ده وتجاوب
> 
> 
> ...


 
*وده يا عموره كان ردى فى موضوعك* 






> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اخوانى الاعزاء 
> 
> الحقيقه سمحوا لى ان اطرح لكم موضوع هام جدا 
> 
> وهو هل عملت حساب بكره 
> 
> انا عارف ان بكره فى علم الغيب وان ربنا وحده هو اللذى يعلم الغيب 
> ...


*أولا بشكرك اخى عمرو على دعوتك الكريمه وموضوعك المتميز * 


*واسمحلى أجاوب* 


*انا عامة مبدئى فى الحياه ((هو خير الامور الوسط)) فلا أفراط ولا تفريط .. ولا تهوين ولا تهويل*


*يعنى زى ما بعمل لدينى ..بعمل لدنيتى ... وزى ما بخطط أنى أدخل بأذن الله الجنه عبر العمل الصالح وأداء الفروض والعبادات وعدم ظلم اى انسان .....ببرضه بخطط لمستقبلى .. عبر التعلم والعمل والادخار .. عشان لما أتجوز بأذن الله .. أقدر أكون اسره سعيده تفيد امتها الاسلاميه .. طبعا كل ده مع توفيق ورحمة ربنا .. يعنى باختصار انا بخطط وبعمل حساب لكل حاجه ..ولجميع الاحتمالات ... وبعمل اللى على والتوفيق من عند ربنا* 


*أتمنى تكون اجابتى وافيه شافيه*

*خوك*


*توت*

----------

